# Old habits in pokemon games



## Exdeath

So... What do you always do in your game, no matter what?

Personally, I *always* nickname pokemon that I use in battle, without fail. no pokemon of mine has ever been stuck with its all caps species name. It's in instinct thing. When I get the pokemon, my thoughts turn to "Okay, what'll the nickname be?"

I'm also obsessive about getting the right natures. I don't care about IVs, gender doesn't matter much to me, but if I see a bad nature, I just _have_ to get a better one. In Silver, I'd catch multiple males of the same specie at the same level to compare their stats and use the best one, releasing the others.

Somehow, my teams must always include a Water, Fire, and Flying type. Oh, and Kadabra. He's always there.

Also, my team _*must*_ have their levels equal to each other. If one of my team members is lower leveled than the others, I automatically go out and train him/her.


----------



## ESP

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Self explanatory.

^ Thats a link btw.


----------



## Kabigon

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*



ESP said:


> Self explanatory.
> 
> ^ Thats a link btw.


You've summed it up nicely.

Oh and I always catch a Scyther if I can.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

It's not only A+B+Down, but random button mashing. I also smash the B button when my Pokemon got hit by an attack. 

If a rare Pokemon appears, I'll catch it even if I already have a hundred of them. And I talk to my Pokemon.


----------



## IcySapphire

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I try to recreate my Sailor Moon theme team I had in Silver as best I can. The Pikachu of the team is not evolved, a la Ash.

I also try and pick up Pokemon the show's characters own. At least one will be named after the character that owns/owned it. (i.e. Sevipers named Jessie, for example)

Almost every Pokemon is named, unless I can't think of a good name


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I have named my character 'my ass' since Yellow. I just can't resist...


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always press a and b when trying to catch a pokemon. I know it dosen't work but it is a habit. Also I just can't make a team without a flying type, fire type, water type and electric type. I always plan my team before starting the game and don't catch any pokemon apart from HM slaves. It is to save unnessary training.
Can't think of any more.

Bye from ES


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Once I read somewhere that, in R/B/Y, you had to wait a second after saving before turning the game off for it top save correctly.

That's how I got into the habit of counting to five after I save. Every. Single. Time. Even on D/P. Heck, even on most non-Pokemon games.

I always have to nickname my Pokemon, always have to plan everything out before I start playing, and always have to keep my Pokemon at the most even levels as possible.

I HAVE to check everything. eVeRyThInG. That includes the bookshelves that say "It's crammed full of Pokemon books and photo collections". :freaked:


----------



## Proto_Fan

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Urg. Nicknames.

Absolutely have to. I hate the all caps. If I can't think of a nickname, I'll name it what it is. Take it to the Name rater later after it evolves too. Even on useless Pokemon for my ranch. I'll type random letters and crap. And if I'm next to someone while they're offering me to trade for something. I'll ask them to go to Eterna and rename it. Arg, I just wish the GTS had nicknamed Pokemon too.

Then, I had it read to me (A bunch of big words. And regular ones. I couldn't read during RBY era. XD) that tapping A as fast as you can until the Pokeball hits the ground. Then you hold AB Down before the Pokeball starts wigglin and it was supoosed to be aa higher chance. So obscure, but I did it starting with Silver and Gold. (I had no idea what it meant until then.)


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I hold the L and R buttons when I try to catch a pokemon. I think that's it...


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Nickname everything except HM slaves (cruel aren't I >.>). Every single last thing, even if the name is something as stupid as "Spaceruler" for Palkia (which changed to Spatial in Mystery Dungeon). And in Mystery Dungeon, I have to nickname everything something that: makes absolutely no sense at all, makes perfect sense or makes perfect sense but is some sort of inside joke/reference (making it appear nonsense to people outside the joke-getting range, and even then the jokes usually only make sense to me xD). They can be as nonsensical as Grandma the Clefairy (later changed to Treble) or Flamelo the Spearow, I just want them nicknamed with a decent reasoning. :P

Never catching any Pokemon beyond a six-Pokemon team aside from HM slaves and legendaries until I beat the game.


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always:

Nickname Pokemon
Catch only male Pokemon
Hold up+B when I catch Pokemon
Run, don't walk
Press L rather than A
Use a capital letter only at the beginning of names, the rest lower case (Only in my username have I ever broken this rule of mine)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Like many other people, I do the whole Up-B-Down thing too. Though occasionally, I won't press anything and look away from the screen, because of those "I caught Mewtwo with a Pokeball without looking!" kind of stories.

I also nickname my Pokemon, in a theme if I'm hatching lots of them and can't think of anything. I have many Kabuto whose names are a random letter and five vowels (like Aiiiiii, for example). Otherwise, they're just nickname-y, and they all kinda sucked in the games before FireRed.

I'm not sure if I have any other habits... I guess I do usually save twice, and occasionally I'll wait a few minutes to get it on a nice even game-time, like 130:20. I also run or bike everywhere when I can, and prefer having female Pokemon for some reason.


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*



Bluwiikoon said:


> Like many other people, I do the whole Up-B-Down thing too. Though occasionally, I won't press anything and look away from the screen, because of those "I caught Mewtwo with a Pokeball without looking!" kind of stories.


I did this with Mew. XD My friend Chris cheated on my game and saved on the island where you find Mew. I decided to challenge Mew, despite my strongest Pokemon being lvl 13. I lowered Mew's health a little then threw a Pokeball, just before that mother had asked me something so I looked at her to answer, then Mew was caught! Chris and I found this incredibly amusing. xD


----------



## Bluwiikoon

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Wow, you're lucky. XD; Even more lucky that you could go to Mew's island, too.

Another thing I've just remembered... for the running-away legends, I'll get them to 1HP with False Swiping, put them to sleep, save, and then track them down again. Throw a Pokeball, Fast or Dusk, and soft reset if it doesn't catch it. I'm not sure why, I suppose I just don't like wasting Pokeballs.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*



Prettzel said:


> Yes, I used the misspelling in the old thread. So what? It made it memorable, at least.
> So... What do you always do in your game, no matter what?
> 
> Personally, I *always* nickname pokemon that I use in battle, without fail. no pokemon of mine has ever been stuck with its all caps species name. It's in instinct thing. When I get the pokemon, my thoughts turn to "Okay, what'll the nickname be?"


Me too. Even when it was a Bibarel I was going to immediately trade to someone who would just release it, I had to name it(it's name was :)). Apparently, when I was younger, I got into an argument with someone else who played Pokemon. He couldn't understand why I nicknamed my pokemon, and I coulen't understand why he didn't.

I always try to catch a pokemon of every species I see, even if I'll never use them and I'll probably never complete the pokedex anyway.

When I'm trying to catch a pokemon, I hold B until the ball opens. I don't do it much anymore, just when it's being stubbon and hard to catch.

I name my Caterpie 'Cherry Pie' because it starts with C and ends with pie. Then I named my first Wurmple that and it became a Dustox, do in the absence of Caterpies my Dustox becomes Cherry Pie and my Beautifly becomes Apple Pie. ;)

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always nickname the Pokemon that I actually plan to use in battle, but I don't nickname the ones that I plan to let sit in a box. And I try to make my nicknames unique, but most of them are nonsensical. 

I try to catch each species of Pokemon that I can find.

I like to catch female Pokemon, but I'll catch males as well sometimes.

I save every, like, five minutes, Seriously, I am an obsessive saver.

I will sometimes nickname my starter after a Final Fantasy character. 

When I nickname my Pokemon, I always put their names in all-caps because I'm just so used to looking at their species name in all-caps.


----------



## Leviathan

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I guess the only thing that's _always _been true of me is that I never cared much for the advanced details of playing (natures, IVs, EVs, etc).


----------



## Foxsundance

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I press B + Down whenever I'm catching a Pokemon. If it doesn't work, I start mashing buttons, closing my eyes, etc.

Starting with Pearl, I name all my legendaries their Japanese names. Azelf became Agnome, Cresselia became Kureseria, etc.

I ALWAYS catch the flying type available at the start. And use it through the whole game. No exceptions.

From the start to the end, my starter never leaves my party. Even after I beat the game, only when I have to do I box him. I used to think it made them hate you.

Anything that manages to faint one of my team is going down fast. If it's a wild Pokemon, I'm sending out the strongest thing I have and using the strongest attack I have, and if it's a trainer I make them regret being coded. You don't faint my Pokemon. 

I must be at least 10 levels underlevelled before I fight the E4. It was like that in Emerald, and Diamond. In Pearl, I leveled so I was only 5 levels under and traded in a level 55 Torterra from Diamond, just because Cynthia was horrible at such a low level.

No berries left behind. I never use them, but I'll be damned if I walk right by one. If I have to cut down a tree, though, forget it. It's not that important.

That's all I can think of, although there are probably many, many more.


----------



## Qwilfish

*Re: Old habbits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Tropius and Tangela. Catch them for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I *MUST* do berry blending in whatever form.  Even if it's just for fun.  Usually it has meaning (contest love), but blending is fun.


----------



## Jerichi

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always...

Nickname my Pokemon. I find it more fun and it makes my head develop little imaginary RPs. I dunno. It personalizes them and gives them more character. I used to do a scheme where I'd nickname my Pokemon on one version and leave them nameless on the other, but I stopped because that became uninteresting and I never finished my second version game anyways.

Press some combination of buttons when catching Pokemon. Well, not always, but frequently.

Use Butterfree when playing RBY or FRLG. For some reason, the idea that Butterfree is good against Brock is stuck in my head and forces me to train one.

Catch random Pokemon, especially if it's my first playthrough. If I'm planning on filling the Dex (which I never do), I'll do this frequently.

Catch Male Pokemon predominantly. I tend to have at least 1 or 2 Females though, and the balance has changed somewhat as of late.

Complete and play the hell out of the first version of a Gen I get and then ignore/do stupid things with my other versions. My Ruby clocks over 200 hours. The possible exceptions to this are Pearl (which I played through and then got lazy with) and Emerald (which I actually completed and attempted to play the Battle Frontier on).

Forget that I have items. In pretty much every non-E4 battle, I completely negelect any items I have, and generally don't buy them either. Not sure why.

Keep my starter around, even if I don't exactly like them. The only exception I can recall to this rule is during challenges and my first game on Gold. I ended up ditching my Crocnaw pretty early, actually, but my team turned out better because of it. I actually don't really like using starters since I think it makes your team seem generic.

Keep 2 to 3 of my first few Pokemon, even if I know that everyone uses them. I really like creative Pokemon teams, but that doesn't stop me from sticking with the first few I caught and trained. This generally applies to first runthroughs and a few monotypes, though.

Save twice, just to make sure. I don't always do this, but I tend to frequently because I save, look away and then look back, not sure if I've saved. It's a weird paranoia because I've never actually forgotten to save on a Pokemon game.

Among other things.

Yeah. I'm pretty quirky. >>;


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always nickname my Pokemon. If you went through all my boxes on all my games, all my Pokemon would be nicknamed. Sometimes they'll be named after the Anime charecters who own that certain Pokemon: Pikachu- Ash, Blastoise- Gary, Weavile- Kidd, Kadabra- Sabrina, Onix-Brock, ect., etc... Or I'll just nickname the Pokemon out of random: Furret-Cherry, Espeon-Samantha, Umbreon- Nikola, Aggron- Justin, etc., etc... And sometimes they're named after other anime charecters:Houndoom- InuYasha, Scyther-Naruto, Persian- Kagome...( I nicknamed Houndoom InuYasha because of the dog demon thing, Scyther is nicknamed Naruto because of it's ninja-like movements, and Persian is nicknamed Kagome because of the jewel  on it's head and Kagome senses the Shikon jewel shards.)

I try and guess what Pokemon is coming up by it's cry in the wild or in a battle (with the exception of MD)

I always call out the name of my Pokemon and command them: "Nikola, use your Bite attack!", even in a restraunt, or on a bus, or in the car, or in the store, but when I'm in public, I do it quiter than usual.

Pressing the B down when I'm getting ready to get knocked out.

When Pokemon are confused, I always say something like "Come on girl, don't let that Cloyster beat you!" or when infatuated, "You're not hurting it if you _do_ hit it, you're hurting me if you _don't_ hit it!" and that always works!

Try as hard as I can to catch all females. I still have quite a few males. Wah.

That's pretty much all of my habits. I do them every single time. Yeah.


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

I always keep my starter at least as high as the rest of my team, and if something passes it i will catch the starter up to it. Also two equivalent pokemon must be kept at the same level is possible. I always use a water and flying type. I always level the pokemon up in an order, stating with the starter, then usually other starter traded for, psyduck/golduck (if on team), others and HM slaves last. I always use poke/great/ultra balls (rather than the specialist ones) if possible.

That's it (for now at least)


----------



## Roxxor

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Tapping A as fast as possible during text and the saving screen.


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*



Roxxor said:


> Tapping A as fast as possible during text and the saving screen.


Oh yeah that too


----------



## Ahouji

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

Um.
I tap the A button almost obsessively, even when it's not doing anything-- over wifi this REALLY annoys people, but it's just a habit.

Nicknames. Even if I'm just renaming it with a species name [for instance, if I catch, say, a pidgey I never intend to use, I'll at least give it the nickname "Pidgey"-- I never let it be caught without a nickname.

Only train my starter until I beat the Elite 4, then get my team together later. I really wish I could stop doing that-- ever since I restarted Sapphire I've been trying not to do this by juggling all six members of my team, but it's hard. (And the fact that my monotype game leaves me with ONLY my blastoise for a good, LONG time).

Theme-naming... for my main team, more recently, I've been theme-naming them, even if it IS just, say, in one certain language or something (my new Sapphire team are all named after J-rockers from my 3 favorite bands and my FR monotype team are all named after anime characters).

I prefer to only catch male pokemon... except for certain species (I prefer to have female vaporeon and pikachu, for example).

Oh!
And I always, always choose the reptile starter if I can. (I got all 3 in Yellow because they're all reptiles, Totodile in Crystal, Treecko in Sapphire, and Turtwig in Diamond.)


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: Old habits are hard to break, Mk. II*

-When catching Pokémon, I first glare directly into its eyes, then at the Pokéball button until it is caught. It probably does nothing, and people may think I'm a nut for doing so, but in my mentality, it increases my chances of catching the Pokémon.

-I always nickname my Pokémon, but in all-caps. In Emerald, I've named every last one of my Pokémon after some sort of food or drink. My pair Pokémon (Illumise+Volbeat, Plusle+Minun, etc.) have matching names. Milk and Cookie, then Salt and Pepper, for instance.

-I always plan out my team at the beginning of the game. And sometimes refuse to catch any Pokémon other than what I had planned until I have a full party of six.

-I arrange my Pokémon by HP, lowest first to highest last. My starter is always last, unless that's the one I'm currently training.

-I always train all my Pokémon to a satisfying level that's a multiple of five, though my starter is at the next multiple up. For example, Before I'd battled Flannery in Emerald, I wanted all of my Pokémon at level 35 and my starter at level 40. And I always make sure to train all of my Pokémon by at least five levels between gyms.

-I never pick the Water starter. It's not that I don't like them, I _love_ Water-types, but I guess it's a habit. I usually pick the Fire starter and catch anything that knows Surf, provided it fits in well with my planned team.

-I save every time a Pokémon levels up and whenever I walk out of a Pokémon Center. And most of the time, I save before trainer battles.


----------



## JackPK

The only habit I really have is that I can't turn the game off if when I saved it said "saving a lot of data". If it does, I have to save again so it just says "saving..." and then I can turn it off. Dunno why.


----------



## Kaito

I almost always pick a team of the following types: Water, Fire, Grass, Electric, Flying, Dragon/Psychic. Probably the most generic you can get, but it was my very first team in Red and it served me quite well. So I did the same in Gold, and then in Ruby, and yeah. 
I never nickname my Pokémon. I never have and probably never will.
I order my Pokémon from lowest level to highest level, and constantly switch them around so that I train my weakest first, and always have an equal balance of levels. No Pokémon too strong, and none too weak.
I cannot leave an area unless I have found every single item, talked to every single trainer, and battled every single Pokémon. This can drive me absolutely mental, especially when there's an item I can't get to yet, but can see. When this happens I write down the Route somewhere, and the second I get the right TM I run back there to get it. 
Despite battling every single trainer and Pokémon in an area, I manage to rush through the game and usually have to go back and train before a gym leader or the Elite 4. 
I press A and down whenever catching a Pokémon. I know it doesn't work but I do it without thinking anymore.
I have a ton of battling habits too, the main one being that I like to pick one move per battle, and unless it's not working at all will not change it.


----------



## Nostalgia143

This dates back to GS. I always rapidly press A and B when catching a Pokémon, even though I know it doesn't affect it. I only thought it did for about a month before I figured out, via internet, that it did nothing. But, it had become habitual by that time...

I always have a team of six, and I constantly switch them around to train my weakest in it.

I actually play the game to be underleveled. I skip all trainers I can, I run from most wild battle et cetera. Cynthia was hard with Pokémon ranging from Upper Fourties to Low Fifties.

I buy both versions, so I can simultaneously play through the game as a boy and girl.

In FRLG, I always go through the Gyms in a very odd order. I go in the order of: Brock, Misty, Koga, Blaine, Erika, Sabrina, Lt. Surge, Giovanni.

I _usually _name my rival Jr. or Junior, because the always have someone to name the after. Green - Oak; Silver - Giovanni; Pearl - Palmer.

I have a habit of planning out my team well before starting the file. I knew my DP team, before it's US release.


----------



## ultraviolet

I name every pokemon obsessively. Including my Grotle Frosty and my boyfriend's Pikachu Fellatio. 

I usually repress the urge to call my rival something ridiculous, except that one time on Gold when I called my rival 'Shitface' no, it was 'Shitmon'. That's right.

Lately I've been collecting every ghost 'mon on the game. 

I usually try and catch a pokemon for each type on my team, like fire, water, grass, flying, electric, ground or something.

I always press B when my opponent is confused so it hurts itself. The trick is to do it when the birds go around it's head. Works for me, anyway.

I never get the fire starter except charmander. All the other ones (to me) suck, even though Charizard has a 4x weakness to rock. Most of the time it's the water starter. (Woo, Squirtle, Totodile, Mudkip, Piplup!)

I usually neglect grass-types. I'm not sure why. 

I fail at the E4. I had to get my boyfriend to beat them for me on FRLG.

I usually hardly buy anything, then go to buy a pokeball or something and realise I have about 25k in Pokedollars.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I hold B on the two first wiggles when catching a Pokemon.

I try to skip all the trainers I can.

I don't care about stats and stuff. I sell all "X Speed", "X Attack" and the like.

I only use damaging and status condition-inflicting moves. (And stuff like Sunny Day for Solar Beam)


----------



## Erika

Down + B whenever I attempt to catch anything.


----------



## zaxly100

I always run.  I get a bike, and i don't use it, unless hatching an egg.

I press A continuisly (sp?) because i thought you had a better chance at catching a Pokemon.

I NEED to have a Water, Flying, and Psychic type Pokemon on my team.  In my diamond game, my water and Psychic types were never used before.  They're an Octillary and Girafarig.

I only catch the Pokemon in my team and HM slaves.  There's an exception to that in my diamond game, because when i made it to the first gym, i had a Chimchar, Staravia, and Bidoof.  I caught a Budew, trained it up, beat Roark, and shoved it in the box.  I will never use it again.

I don't nickname my Pokemon unless i want to.  If i do, they have to be unique and they have to be very odd.  Example: I named my Charmander in my LG game Akoya.

I don't catch the legendaries.  I murder them.  I hate legendaries with my guts.

I don't care about natures, EV's, IV's or try to breed pokemon for egg moves, unless i really want to.  I don't need to EV train, as the only person i can battle is my n00by brother.  Wi-fi's busted, and when it's fixed, i will EV train so i can kill you all!  Muah ha ha ha ha!  Sorry.


----------



## Zeph

Worst Username Ever said:


> I don't care about stats and stuff. I sell all "X Speed", "X Attack" and the like.


This.



ultraviolet said:


> I usually neglect grass-types. I'm not sure why.
> 
> I fail at the E4.
> 
> I usually hardly buy anything, then go to buy a pokeball or something and realise I have about 25k in Pokedollars.


And this.



zaxly100 said:


> I only catch the Pokemon in my team and HM slaves.  There's an exception to that in my diamond game, because when i made it to the first gym, i had a Chimchar, Staravia, and Bidoof.  I caught a Budew, trained it up, beat Roark, and shoved it in the box.  I will never use it again.


Sort of this.



zaxly100 said:


> I don't care about natures, EV's, IV's or try to breed pokemon for egg moves, unless i really want to.


And most of all, this. Assuming, of course, that the 'unless I really want to' is referring to breeding for egg moves.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Natures and all the metagame stuff really never attracted me either.  Egg moves, on the other hand, I will do whenever possible.  I actually have bred a Pichu with Volt tackle.


----------



## Sapphire

I always press Down + B when trying to catch a Pokémon.

I talk to every NPC I see, even though I know most of them don't have anything useful to say. Also, I check everything.

I swear at foes when they're about to knock out my last Pokémon. Really.

My team's levels must be equal. Always. Seeing "22, 24, 23", for example, pisses me off.

I'm obsessed with breeding since GSC. I breed like crazy until I get the right nature, and the right IV's. I probably have over 20 Pichus with Volt Tackle on my box in Diamond..

That's it, I guess.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I only care about natures for contests.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I only learn my Pokemon attacks that lowers HP or gives the other poke a Special Condition, never stat-raising/lowering stuff.


----------



## Frozen Weta

It's not a habit of mine, but...

My sister obsessively lowers the volume to zero whenever she throws a Pokeball, because otherwise the twitching sound makes her nervous.


----------



## Alexi

I, too, always nickname my pokemon. Or, I will rename them their own names, but in proper grammar, because the SUDDEN CAPS annoys me. And that's how I ended up with an alakazam named Abra. XD;;;

I save before and after every major event, like gym battles, team boss battles, etc. even when I know I won't restart the game if I lose. 

Now this one's a bit embarrassing: I sometimes nickname pokemon of opposite (or not) gender after a particular romantic couple from a series (like now it's Paul and Dawn), and then make up weird little scenarios in my head that would draw them together. Passes the time. *shrug*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

A habit that I grew out of was holding down the A button while attempting to capture a Pokemon because I thought that doing so increased the chanses of catching it.


----------



## Mewtwo

I always:
Nickname my pokemon.If I cant think of a name to go along with the type/appearance,I name it a human name,like Suzie.Heck,I even have a Pokemon named ABCDEFGHIJ because I couldn't think of a name!

Do the button combinations.I hit A everytime the ball bounces,then press the directional pad whichever way the ball tilts.I even do this with master balls.


----------



## Shadowstar

I'm nickname crazed. I absolutly have to have pokemon nicknamed. If I want to trade pokemon, I ask people to nickname it a cirtan thing because I can't rename it later. The all-caps bugs me. If I can't think of a nickname, I make something up.(I was stuggleing on my Uxie's name.)

I only catch female pokemon.

I usually pick the fire or water starter.

I cheat.


----------



## Caller

B UP B UP B UP
That never worked, but I still do it. It is the blanky of Pokemon.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

1) I usually only catch male pokemon
2) I, too, have pokemon catching habits. I use the Stylus to circle the faded pokeball on the screen and when the sparks come out I tap the middle. I works most of the time. For non-ds pokemon games, I just hold B and press A at an amazing speed. My thumb is fast =D


----------



## Alexi

> I use the Stylus to circle the faded pokeball on the screen


I do that too! I don't even know when I started doing it, but I noticed it a few days ago. :o


----------



## cheesecake

I used to always save a lot before battling the Elite 4 members and Gym Leaders.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

cheesecake said:


> I used to always save a lot before battling the Elite 4 members and Gym Leaders.


Well, I still do that =D.


----------



## Icalasari

Shadowstar said:


> I only catch female pokemon.


Genederless Pokemon? What about shiny Pokemon that are males?


----------



## Wilcox

I've got a few of these.

I always plan a team before starting the game and only train those pokemon. However, I be sure to catch every single pokemon I can in a certain area, but only the first form of it (because I have some weird thing about obtaining evolved pokemon by methods other than evolution).

Also I have an image in my head of each pokemon's final form and whether it seems more like a male or female to me. I then make sure I catch that gender of the first form of that pokemon, regardless of how long it takes to find.


----------



## Dinru

I usually nickname my Pokemon, and I always evolve Pokemon that evolve by stone as soon as I am able.


----------



## Alucard

> It's not only A+B+Down, but random button mashing. I also smash the B button when my Pokemon got hit by an attack.
> 
> If a rare Pokemon appears, I'll catch it even if I already have a hundred of them. And I talk to my Pokemon.


 i do the same things crazy linoone.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

About 7 years ago, when I got my first game boy, I tended to hold A and B while moving the control pad all around when I threw a Pokeball. That lasted until I was 12 or so.


----------



## Abufi

ever since g/s i've always mashed the a button rapidly when i'm trying to get my pokemon to attack while it's confused or when i'm trying to catch a pokemon

and yeah, i /always/ nickname a pokemon.  if i get a traded pokemon that doesn't have a nickname i like, i breed it with ditto and nickname that one.

i also refuse to catch and actually use any pokemon that was over level 20 when i found it.  if it's one you can only find in the higher levels, i breed it with ditto and raise one from an egg.

i also get rid of all moves that aren't offensive (well almost always) once my pokemon is strong enough to not need to use stuff like tail whip or howl or growl or whatever

i also pretty much refuse to catch/train female pokemon.  i always catch male ones

unless they're genderless/shiny, then i catch them either way (but i never find shinies anyway v_v)


----------



## Commahappy

I always press the A button when the little confused ducks appear, because apparently there is a glitch (that doesn't work, btw) that allows your pokemon to strike everytime it is confused.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Lol I also hold down the A button. When I'm looking for a certain pokemon, trying to catch one, trying to defeat one...always hold down the A button.

Oh, and if I want to find a rare wild pokemon, I look at an online pokedex. For some reason I believe that going to that area right after looking up it's area on the pokedex makes it not appear. Like, the game is thinking, "Hehe hehe >D, he'll look and look, but never find it!"

Oh, and I have to plan my party, movesets, and what level each pokemon will be on when I enter and leave every town before I turn on the game for the first time. =/


----------



## Tailsy

I always feel awful if I put Pokémon in the box after I've trained them. xD I only catch ones I'm actually going to use or I'll just leave them in the box. I don't know why, but I've always done it. :S


----------



## Mercury

I always: 
Nickname my Pokémon, if it stays in the box or not.
Try to have Water, Fire, Grass and Flying in my team.
Train my Pokémon equally. (apart from my first Yellow game, where I only trained Pikachu and Blastoise)
Sometimes plan my team out beforehand. 
I think that's about it. Oh yeah, and I only teach my Pokémon TMs if they desperately need it.


----------



## Stormecho

I press A whenever any Pokemon attacks in an attempt to get the enemy to miss and to score a critical hit. Even in Pokemon Stadium. XD It works! << I always nickname my Pokemon on what their final evolution is, even though most of the time I am incapable of training them to that evolution. And I reuse nicknames. Every time I have a file on Silver, my Feraligatr is named Torrent, the male Pidgey I catch is Talon and a female, Sora. 

I also plan out my team way before the task they're intended for (catching a Kakuna in preparation for Karen, and pampering it until it evolved).


----------



## cheesecake

I used to only raise like my starter xD


----------



## Stormecho

I did that too! And after a dream where I was in a giant tournament with two level 9 Magneton, some similarily leveled Pokemon and a level 80 Feraligatr, I started to train feverishly. ...My female Pidgey has a higher level than my starter now. XD I obsess over catching my favourite Pokemon, and have even caught a level 4 Ekans and stuck it in a box until I have more time to train it, because I like Arbok. >> Though it's unlikely it'll ever be one. XD


----------



## Darksong

I always nickname my starter and starter partner (for example, Toree the Swellow to go with Swampter the Swampert). No matter what. The only time I didn't nickname my starter was in FireRed, where I'm beating the game using only a Butterfree.


----------



## thunder

I hold L and R whenever I throw a pokeball and it works


----------



## Linzys

I push A+B+down when I catch pokemon, too. XD

I also nickname everything, including HM slaves (I once named my bibarel 'Utility', because it was used for HMs :B)


----------



## cheesecake

Also I usually don't pick up items you find on the ground because I'm too lazy. xD
I usually pick the fire starter, except in D/P because I didn't like Chimchar. I was dissapointed. :[


----------



## ZimD

I usually catch whatever I see, and if I'm out of Pokeballs, I go to a Mart, buy some, then go to catch the Pokemon I couldn't catch before.
I don't care about stats or IVs or anything, and I sell all X ___s.
I don't buy anything, then when I go to a Mart to buy one thing I notice that I have tons of money.
I nickname every Pokemon, even if I know I'm going to release it. If I have to in order to give it a nickname, I name it something very weird that makes no sense (I have an Elekid named Emo Bucket, don't even remember catching it) or I name it whatever it is, then go to the Name Rater to change it when it evolves.
I almost always hold Down+A until the Ball hits the ground the second time, then I switch to Down+B until after the second shake, then let go. It worked on Giratina =|
I mash A whenever there's text on the screen.
I always run or bike.
I always have a Flying type on my team.
I never plan my team at all.
Whenever I save, if I look away from the screen when it actually saves, I save again to be sure.


----------



## Autumn

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Whenever I save, if I look away from the screen when it actually saves, I save again to be sure.


----------



## ZimD

o_o I'm not the only one to do that?

Oh, and I always walk diagonally in PMD if I can.


----------



## Autumn

Zim Del Invasor said:


> o_o I'm not the only one to do that?


Yeah. xD I'll be playing a game while at the computer or something, start saving the game and realize that somebody posted on the chatroom or refresh the page or something, look back at the game and see that the text box is off the screen. Despite the fact that I know I did save seconds before, I can't bring myself to flip the "off" switch in the weird belief that I just imagined myself saving the game or something like that, so I'll save again and flip off the game.

(There was actually once where I was in a Pokémon Center and was mashing the A button to get out of the Joy conversation, and then I flipped off the game before realizing seconds later that I hadn't saved in a long while. I flipped the game back on to check, and I was in front of the counter, fully healed... and I didn't even remember saving the game. o-o; )


----------



## ZimD

o_o That happened to me like two days ago.


----------



## Sevenclaws

I always nickname my Pokemon, first letter upper-case, rest lower-case.
I cannot stand all-caps names. I try to trade away Pokemon that are all-caps.

I always catch an Absol or a Meowth as soon as they be available.

I'm obsessed with keeping my team equal level; if one faints, I'll run away from battles until it isn't. Which is stupid, but whatever...

In each game, I collect a lot of one species. In my first LG, it was Vulpix, then Cubone.
And in Pearl I have a box filled up with Absols. o_o

Oh, and I -always- scream and pull my hair every time I restart emerald and the freakin' Charmander isn't shiny. XP


----------



## o_O

Name most of my Pokemon, always get whatever items I can (And never buy any, besides Pokeballs.) and never use them, and mash A while catching Pokemon. And I save a lot.


----------

